# Plural of Bad



## dihydrogen monoxide

What would be the plural of Bad if it corresponds to the first component of the name of the town? If someone would ask how many Bads are there? If a town is named Bad does it always have the same gender?


----------



## διαφορετικός

The plural of "Bad" is "Bäder". Presumably every town or village which is called "Bad ..." is neuter, because "Bad" itself is neuter. Most towns and villages are neuter anyway.


----------



## ManniSmith

Hallo,
as already said, plural of Bad ist Bäder.
Just to understand, you like to ask, how many towns exist with Bad in the name - or anything else?


----------



## JörnL

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> What would be the plural of Bad if it corresponds to the first component of the name of the town? If someone would ask how many Bads are there? If a town is named Bad does it always have the same gender?


Names of towns are always neuter. Das Berlin des 19. Jhs. Das Paris von damals.
About the plural: It would be possible to ask "Wie viele Städte gibt es deren Name mit Bad anfängt?" Phrasing that as "Wie viele "Bäder" gibt es eigentlich unter den deutschen Städten?" is tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Hutschi

Do you also mean towns like "Bad Schandau", "Bad Liebenwerda" and similar ones ?
You will have to give some context for _ Phrasing that as "Wie viele 'Bäder' gibt es eigentlich unter den deutschen Städten?" as tongue-in-cheek. _

In this context "Bads" (spoken with German "a") would be the correct Plural, but with "tongue-in-cheek" "Bäder" is possible.
Only: You will have to provide a hint.
_"Wir waren in Bad Schandau. Sag mal, wieviele "Bäder" gibt es eigentlich in Deutschland/unter den deutschen Städten?"_


----------



## JörnL

Hutschi said:


> In this context "Bads" (spoken with German "a") would be the correct Plural


So ganz regulär ist das mit Bads doch auch nicht, oder? Ich denke, es gibt dazu keine wirklich korrekte Mehrzahl. Irre ich mich da?


----------



## Hutschi

Das  "s" an dieser Stelle ist eine Art Ersatzplural, wenn kein "echter" Plural da ist. Es unterscheidet das Bad/die Bäder von das Bad/die Bads.
Ganz normal ist es nicht. Es ist eine spontane Wortbildung, da "Bad" normalerweise nur als Singular auftritt und nur in sehr speziellem Kontext als Plural, wenn es ein Städtenamen ist.

Soviel ich weiß, ist es ein korrekter Plural im Kontext.

Es könnte höchstens mit Personennamen verwechselt werden, was aber durch Kontext ausgeschlossen werden muss.
Die Bads kommen am Freitag zu Besuch. = Die Personen der Familie Bad.
---

Die/alle Bad Schandaus dieser Erde - (hier wäre es ein _s_ mit "normalem Plural.)

die Rostocks
aber: die Dresden
die Haselbachs (nicht: ...bäche")
die (zwei) Moskaus
die (zwei) New Yorcks
(Sofern es mehrere gibt, sonst ist es nur eine hypothetische oder metaphorische Mehrzahl)

Es geht also nicht völlig regulär, sondern es gibt mindestens zwei Pluräler (tongue in cheek)

Leider ist "...äler" nicht für "Bad" geeignet.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

ManniSmith said:


> Hallo,
> as already said, plural of Bad ist Bäder.
> Just to understand, you like to ask, how many towns exist with Bad in the name - or anything else?



No just the plural.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

I was thinking what is Baden in the town names? Doesn't have anything to do with Bad? Baden Baden and soforth....


----------



## Hutschi

You are right in case of Baden Baden.
Wikipedia:
Baden-Baden – Wikipedia


> Die römische Siedlung wurde, wie viele Städte mit Heilquellen, _Aquae_ genannt, das lateinische Wort für Quelle oder _Bad_. Während für den Ort selbst kein Beiname bekannt ist, trug der ihn umgebende Verwaltungsbezirk im 3. Jahrhundert den Ehrentitel _Civitas Aurelia Aquensis_. Dies wurde von vielen Autoren mit Kaiser Caracalla (‚Marcus _Aurelius_ Severus Antoninus‘) in Verbindung gebracht, der die Bäder ausbauen ließ.[3] Laut einer neueren Theorie war Kaiser Elagabal (‚Marcus _Aurelius_ Antoninus‘) der Namensgeber.[4]


----------



## bearded

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> I was thinking what is Baden in the town names?


The added -en ending is common in names of places. Cf. _Recklinghausen _(from -Haus), _Hofen _(from Hof) and a great many others.


----------



## ManniSmith

Hutschi said:


> Das  "s" an dieser Stelle ist eine Art Ersatzplural, wenn kein "echter" Plural da ist. Es unterscheidet das Bad/die Bäder von das Bad/die Bads.
> Ganz normal ist es nicht. Es ist eine spontane Wortbildung, da "Bad" normalerweise nur als Singular auftritt und nur in sehr speziellem Kontext als Plural, wenn es ein Städtenamen ist.
> ....



Das sehe ich anders, da "Bad" ein geschützes Prädikat ist, also Namenszusatz; in Verbidung mit einem Ortsnamen wird das Plural-s dann nur an den 2. Teil angehangen. Bad Segeberg > Bad Segebergs
Jedoch ist auch in diesem Sinne Bad ein eingeständiges Wort (Seebad, Kurbad) - und der Plural auch von diesem Bad ist Bäder (zumindest im gesetzlichen Zusammenhang), z. B. bei "Bäderverordnungen" der Bundesländer

Analogie:
Fürst von A und Fürst von B (als Namensbestandteil im Singular) sind beides Fürsten (Plural) und nicht Fürsts.

Nachtrag:
Mir ist bewusst, dass es bei Fragen wie "Wieviele Bäder gibt es in der Gegend?"  zu Verwechslungen kommen kann, d.h. wenn man die Anzahl der Orte mit "Bad" im Namen wissen mag, sollte man die Frage dahin auch umformulieren.

Quellen:
Wikipedia - Bad (Kurort)
Bäderverordnung Schleswig Holsstein


----------



## ManniSmith

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> I was thinking what is Baden in the town names? Doesn't have anything to do with Bad? Baden Baden and soforth....


Baden stammt in der Tat von Bad ab, und ist ein Orts und Ländername, Baden-Baden ist die Verkürzung von "Baden (der Ort) in Baden (das Land)" um Verwechselungen mit anderen Orten namens Baden zu vermeiden.
Sie ist auch eine Kur- und Bäderstadt, könnte sich unter Umständen auch Bad Baden-Baden nennen lassen, wenn die den Status eines Heilbads hat oder haben sollte. (Dies ist aber eher unrealtisch und dient nur der Veranschaulichung.)


----------



## Hutschi

ManniSmith said:


> Das sehe ich anders, da "Bad" ein geschützes Prädikat ist, also Namenszusatz; in Verbindung mit einem Ortsnamen wird das Plural-s dann nur an den 2. Teil angehangen. Bad Segeberg > Bad Segebergs
> ...


Das ist alles korrekt, aber gefragt war, wie man spaßeshalber (augenzwinkernd) Bad in den Plural setzen kann.

Das Problem:
Bei "Bäder" wirkt nur noch Bad im Sinne von Schwimmbädern oder Wannenbädern,  als Namensteil würde man es nur erkennen, wenn entsprechender Kontext da ist. Dann funktioniert es.

Beispiel:
Bad steckt in Bad Schandau. Wieviel solche "Bäder" gibt es?

"Wieviele Bäder gibt es?" reicht nicht aus.

Die Bildung "Bads" zeigt sofort, wass weder Schwimmbäder noch Wannenbäder gemeint sind. Es ist eine nach Analogie erfolgte Spontanbildung.

"Geschützt" ist das Prädikat nur bei entsprechendem Kontext. Dazu gehören normalerweise keine Spaßfragen, auch keine Ironie oder Satire.


----------



## ManniSmith

Huch, hab ich die Ironie übersehen, verzeiht bitte. - Ich neige gelegentlich zu derartigen Fehlenschätzungen   
Aber um darauf anzuspringen: Nach Bads zu fragen, könnte sich dann aber auch auf Bad als Familiennamen beziehen (wie von Ihnen erwähnt) - wäre also weiterhin nicht eindeutig. 

OT/P.S.: Wird sich hier eigentlich nach englischen Standart gedutzt oder gesiezt?


----------



## Hutschi

Eher geduzt. Einige siezen aber. Es gibt keine "strenge" Regel. Allmählich setzt sich in Foren das Duzen durch.

---

Zum Plural-s:

s-Plural ist kein Sprachimport (Homepage von  Johannes Gutenberg-Universität Mainz, anonym, Pressemitteilung)



> Damaris Nüblings historischen Untersuchungen zufolge ist die Mehrzahlbildung mit "s" im 17./18. Jahrhundert aufgekommen, und zwar zuerst bei den Familiennamen und wenig später bei den Ruf- und den *Ortsnamen*.


----------



## tatüta

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> What would be the plural of Bad if it corresponds to the first component of the name of the town? If someone would ask how many Bads are there? If a town is named Bad does it always have the same gender?


If I understand you correctly, you ask how to speak about the towns with a Bad-prefix in plural. It would be uncommon in this case to use the Plural Bäder here as Bad is an epithet. If you want to ask how many towns with the epithet Bad exist, you would ask: 

- Wie viele Städte mit Beinamen Bad gibt es? (ja, umständlich)
- Wie viele von diesen Bad-Städten gibt es? (sehr vereinfacht, etwas infantil, nicht schön, dennoch verständlich und kürzer)
- Wie viele Kurorte gibt es? (halte ich für die beste Lösung)


----------



## Hutschi

Only: Bad and Kurort are different.
A "Bad"-town can be a Kurort but not all "Kurort" towns are "Bad".

Kurort Bad Schandau vs. Kurort Rathen


----------



## Schlabberlatz

ManniSmith said:


> Huch, hab ich die Ironie übersehen, verzeiht bitte. - Ich neige gelegentlich zu derartigen Fehlenschätzungen


Es sieht auch für mich erstmal nicht ironisch aus:


dihydrogen monoxide said:


> What would be the plural of Bad if it corresponds to the first component of the name of the town? If someone would ask how many Bads are there? If a town is named Bad does it always have the same gender?





Hutschi said:


> In this context "Bads" (spoken with German "a") would be the correct Plural, but with "tongue-in-cheek" "Bäder" is possible.


Wie soll man daran erkennen, dass „Bads“ ironisch gemeint sein soll? Schließlich steht da das Gegenteil.


Hutschi said:


> Es ist eine spontane Wortbildung,


Das hätte Hutschi auch gleich sagen können 



JörnL said:


> Names of towns are always neuter. Das Berlin des 19. Jhs. Das Paris von damals.
> About the plural: It would be possible to ask "Wie viele Städte gibt es deren Name mit Bad anfängt?" Phrasing that as "Wie viele "Bäder" gibt es eigentlich unter den deutschen Städten?" is tongue-in-cheek.


Stimme zu. „Bäder“ finde ich deutlich besser als „Bads“.

Aber am besten ist es, wenn man es anders formuliert:


tatüta said:


> - Wie viele Städte mit Beinamen _Bad_ gibt es? (ja, umständlich)



Ich hab schon Umständlicheres gesehen


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Das hätte Hutschi auch gleich sagen können


Ich hatte (falsch) vorausgesetzt, dass das bekannt ist.

Die Antworten zur Ironie beziehen sich auf #4.

#1. war schon in #2 und #3 im Wesentlichen beantwortet. Allerdings ohne Antwort im Zusammenhang mit Ortsnamen.

Hier gibt es keinen "normalen" universellen Plural, nur Umschreibungen oder augenzwinkernde Wendungen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Die Antworten zur Ironie beziehen sich auf #4.


Gut, gut, aber dir ist klar, dass man aus deiner Aussage nicht herauslesen kann, dass „Bads“ nur ironisch sein soll? Du sagst nämlich das genaue Gegenteil:


Hutschi said:


> In this context "Bads" (spoken with German "a") would be the correct Plural, but with "tongue-in-cheek" "Bäder" is possible.


----------



## Hutschi

"Bads" soll nicht "_nur ironisch" _sein. Ich habe das ja deutlich gesagt.
 Das ist ein anderer Fall als Bäder.
"Augenzwinkernd" ist auch nicht unbedingt ironisch, eher scherzhaft. Es ist normalerweise eher freundlich in der Art: "Ich weiß, das ist eigentlich falsch, nehme es aber scherzhaft trotzdem."

"Bads" ist eine andere Verallgemeinerung als "Bäder". Es ist eine Art "Umschreibung" als Ortsname.

Die Endung "s"
s-Plural ist kein Sprachimport



> ... Damaris Nüblings historischen Untersuchungen zufolge ist die Mehrzahlbildung mit "s" im 17./18. Jahrhundert aufgekommen, und zwar zuerst bei den Familiennamen und wenig später bei den Ruf- und den Ortsnamen. [...]
> 
> "Der Sinn ist, dass der Name geschont wird", erläutert Damaris Nübling. "Ein Name soll sich so wenig wie möglich verändern." Dies gelingt am ehesten durch die Nachsilbe "s", die das Wort konstant hält und nicht so stark verformt wie andere Endungen. ...





---
Zu 1:
Möglich wäre in Standarddeutsch eventuell neben von anderen bereits genannten Möglichkeiten: "Kurorte mit Bezeichnung "Bad".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> "Bads" soll nicht "_nur ironisch" _sein. Ich habe das ja deutlich gesagt.


Aha. Ich bezog mich auf:


Hutschi said:


> ManniSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich anders, da "Bad" ein geschützes Prädikat ist, also Namenszusatz; in Verbidung mit einem Ortsnamen wird das Plural-s dann nur an den 2. Teil angehangen. Bad Segeberg > Bad Segebergs
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist alles korrekt, aber gefragt war, wie man spaßeshalber (augenzwinkernd) Bad in den Plural setzen kann.
> ...
Click to expand...




ManniSmith said:


> Huch, hab ich die Ironie übersehen, verzeiht bitte. - Ich neige gelegentlich zu derartigen Fehlenschätzungen


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Die Bildung "Bads" zeigt sofort, wass weder Schwimmbäder noch Wannenbäder gemeint sind. Es ist eine nach Analogie erfolgte Spontanbildung.


Genau. Es ist zwar etwas hemdsärmlig, aber_ Wieviele Bads gibt es?_ halte ich umgangssprachlich für OK, sofern der Kontext (Ortsnamen, die mit _Bad_ beginnen) klar ist.


----------



## ManniSmith

Naja, der Kontext sollte, zumindest bei diesem Beispiel, klar sein. Sofern man sich nicht gerade auf einer Fachkonferenz für Wasserversorgung oder Hygiene befindet oder sich über die Austattung eines Hauses unterhält, und auch nicht durch voherigen Kontext auf Anderes schließen läßt, werden die Meisten "Bäder" im Sinne von Ortsnamen assozieren.
Man stelle sich vor: Jemand spricht einen in der Öffentlichkeit an und fragt " Wieviele Bäder gibt es in der Nähe?" - Was wäre eure erste Assoziation?


----------



## Hutschi

ManniSmith said:


> ...
> Man stelle sich vor: Jemand spricht einen in der Öffentlichkeit an und fragt " Wieviele Bäder gibt es in der Nähe?" - Was wäre eure erste Assoziation?


Ein Schwimmbad.  (Freibad oder Hallenbad, kein Spaßbad, danach müsste spezifischer gefragt werden.) Das gilt, sofern kein spezieller Kontext da ist. Sonst würde ich auch an Wannenbäder, Moorbäder oder Ähnliches denken, z.B., wenn  in einem Kurheim danach gefragt wird, aber das ist nur begrenzt öffentlich.  An eine Stadt oder an Städtenamen würde ich nicht denken. In einer Wohnung würde ich nicht die Bäder in den verschiedenen Wohnungen verstehen, sondern ebenfalls Freibäder oder Hallenbäder.


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Bäder": Ich würde dabei auch zunächst an Schwimmbäder oder andere Einrichtungen denken, wo man baden kann, nicht an Städte oder Dörfer. Andererseits würde ich das Wort "Bads" auch nicht unbedingt verstehen, sondern nur wenn z.B. gerade von einem Ortsnamen mit "Bad" die Rede war.


----------

